# SunOS vs. Linux



## AngstHab (29. Mai 2006)

HI
Habe ein Problem!
Hab eine Internetseite mit php + mysql auf einem Webserver (1und1) online und wollte Teile davon einem Freund, welcher bei Strato ist geben !
Leider wurde ich durch Fehler beim php davon abgehalten!
Nach einer Kontrolle per info.php fand ich heraus, das es 2 verschiedene Webserver OS sind!
Gibts da ne Lösung?

Sorry falls ich lieber in PHP posten hätte sollen!

mfg AngstHab


----------



## Sinac (29. Mai 2006)

Was meinst du denn mit "Teile davon"? Von den PHP Skripten oder was?
Was sind das denn für Fehler? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das eher an PHP liegt als an dem OS.


----------



## AngstHab (29. Mai 2006)

Sind 2 unterschiedliche PHP Versionen!
Auf 4.4.2 läufts , aber auf 4.4.1 (SunOS net )!
Es geht um eine PHP-Script in Form eines Gästebuches!
Desweiteren werden Fehler angezeigt welche sich um das Aufrufen von Variablen und den Sessionstart drehen!
Ich kapiers net!
Wie soll ich sonst die Session killen?

<?php
*session_start();*
		session_destroy();
     		$hostname = $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'];
     		$path = dirname($_SERVER['PHP_SELF']);
*header('Location: http://'.$hostname.($path == '/' ? '' : $path).'./frame_left.php');*
?>

Fett = Fehlerlines !!

mfg AngstHab


----------

